# Getting Fed up with Ruger



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Am I the only one that has problems with the MarkII and the 10/22 rifle jamming all the time. First I have had three MKII's in my life and currently have the MKII Target pistol which I love the looks and feel and how it shoots. But it jams all the time. I have tried all sorts of ammo with no luck. I have 6 clips for it. I'm getting ready to send it back because it just might have a very small chip on the feed ramp. But I have yet to own one that doesn't jam. I have two 10/22's. I gave my son one and I just bought another real nice one with a bull barrel. It jams all the time, again I've used all sorts of ammo and I'm using the factory 10 round mags. Last week I took it out with some new match ammo from federal which worked and had no jams. It's expensive stuff and hard to find. My son's jams all the time also. I'm getting ready to sell my Ruger unless I figure out how to make them more dependable. Any suggestions??


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I have the MK II Target as well and really enjoy it. When I use the really cheap stuff (Remington bulk), I get more FTFs though. It gets pretty dirty after only a hundred rounds or so, that may have something to do with it too.

That thing is a big chunk of steel. You might try a box or two of CCI Stingers, they're a bit hotter and may put a bit more cycle into your action.

Best of luck.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am thinking of buying a Ruger 22/45 soon. DO all these target style 22s jam up like that after a couple hundred rounds? Buckmarks? the S&W 22A?


----------



## 9x19 (Sep 19, 2006)

'doggy,

While frustrating, I don't think your experiences are typical.

I have eight 10/22s a couple 22/45s and several Mark IIs, and have never had any reliability complaints with any of them.

What type of "jam" are you experiencing?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I got one old Mark or standard that hasn't misfired 6 times in 28yrs. That sure don't sound right as I have shot all makes of ammo through mine. Maybe it is that chip on the feed ramp on the one gun.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

9x19 said:


> 'doggy,
> 
> While frustrating, I don't think your experiences are typical.
> 
> ...


That's good news because I really like them. They both stove pipe on me and I have to pull the magazine and the fired brass falls and the unfired falls out. I have had other look at it and tell me I do a good job keeping them clean and lubed.

I have the Beretta Neos and have put over 5K though it with out one jam same with my Walther P22.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

9x19 said:


> 'doggy,
> 
> While frustrating, I don't think your experiences are typical.
> 
> What type of "jam" are you experiencing?


+1

I have a few 10-22's and MKII's and other than some being partial to a specific brand of ammo I haven't had any problems.

1) Is the gun clean?
2) Are the mags in good shape?
3) What brand or mags are you using?
4) What brand of ammo are you using?
5) What brands of ammo have you tried?
6) What exactly is each gun doing?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I have the Beretta Neos and have put over 5K though it with out one jam same with my Walther P22.


How does shooting the Neos compare with the RUger? How's the trigger comparison?


----------



## coolguy (Oct 28, 2006)

My 22/45 MK3 is terrible. When breakin the gun, it had all kind of troubles. Stovepipe, Fail to feed, fail to fire, fail to eject... After about 2 bricks, and religiously cleaning every other sessions, and change ammo to ball rather than hollow point, most of the problems went away. I now have no stovepipe, no fail to feed, no fail to eject. I still have problem with fail to fire, when I pull the trigger, the pin strike but it doesn't fire. I, then, cock the gun again that cartridge jump out and load another fresh cartridge that'll fire. Upon inspect the fail to fire cartridge, I found that the pin strike it semi-hard. This problem seems to getting worse. My latest session I shot 140 cartridges, I have 45 fail to fire, and 0 of everything else.

Overall it's a great gun, my primary use for the gun is target and plinking so I have no problem. I am still new to the sport so I can't discount it could be my fault in gun care. Or I simply bought my gun from a bad batch.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U guys are scaring me about my decision to buy a Ruger soon.


----------



## Blkhawk73 (Sep 2, 2006)

I've got 4 10/22's a 22/45 and a MKI and can count the numbr of jams from all of them on my fingers. Magazines and ammo are crucial factors in the operation of these. Dirty or worn mags wil cause ejection & feeding problems and the wrong ammo will also. 
Exactly what jams are you getting? Same with all mags and ammo? Without details it's hard to pin down the issue.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Blkhawk73 said:


> I've got 4 10/22's a 22/45 and a MKI and can count the numbr of jams from all of them on my fingers. Magazines and ammo are crucial factors in the operation of these. Dirty or worn mags wil cause ejection & feeding problems and the wrong ammo will also.
> Exactly what jams are you getting? Same with all mags and ammo? Without details it's hard to pin down the issue.


I'm using new mags and top of the line ammo. I plan on going to the range Sunday and will take a picture of the jam (I believe you call it stove pipe). The other day I did not have one jam when using match grade ammo with the 10/22. The reason I like to shot 22's is because it's cheap. I have to pay 11 bucks for 358 round of this match grade ammo. I would prefer a 22 that can use most ammo. I'm think of getting a Marlin that has the feeding tube under the barrel. The guy a Wallmart said it takes any 22 ammo. I'll report back tomorrow night and thanks for your help.


----------



## Wheels (Oct 9, 2006)

I am wanting a ruger mkIII or a smith and wesson 617. I don't like the trigger pull on the smith but I don't like load jams either. I want a 22 cal plinking gun for the range. I am not interested in living in load jam hell like the tomcat that I need to get rid of. I shoot a lot and want to get a lot of use out of my .22. Please continue to share your experiences, it makes a big difference.


----------



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

*no problem with ruger*

I have a 10/22 and a Mark III 22/45. I have shot 2000 rounds with the 10/22 and have only had a couple of misfires, but no jams with the factory clips. But I have had several jams with aftermarket clips(eagle 30 rounder) so I only use ruger factory 10 round clips. I recently bought a Mark III 22/45 and have shot 1000 rounds through it using remington ammo. I have not had any jams, but have had 4 misfires. Don't give up on Ruger, send it back and have it inspected and repaired, no gun is perfect, but my Rugers are close.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I'm using new mags and top of the line ammo. I plan on going to the range Sunday and will take a picture of the jam (I believe you call it stove pipe). The other day I did not have one jam when using match grade ammo with the 10/22. .


What brand is "top of the line ammo"?
Are you using Ruger or aftermarket mags?
How have you cleaned the gun/guns? Just the bore or detail cleaning?
It's hard to help with no info.


----------



## sixdeer (Jan 22, 2007)

I bought a Mark lll Hunter about a year ago and really like the gun . Very accurate and no malfuntions for me in actually cycling ... however I have experienced a few misfires as hargroder described . In each case , inspection of the rim showed what looked to be a suffecient "dent" from the pin. I chalked them up to the ammo rather than the gun as when re-fed in the next mag. they fired . ? One thing I have experienced a fair amount however, and this was not mentioned by anyone else that I noticed, is failure of the first round of a newly inserted mag. to feed initialy. When this has happened , the bullet hangs on the enterence to the chamber actually digging into the soft lead . (does not happen with jacketed ammo) . It seems that you need to make sure that first round in angled up a little in the mag before insertion . Not a big hassel but a little PIA at times . 
I've also found ammo brand makes a big difference in accuracy with believe it or not - Rem. Viper seems to shoot best . I love this pistol , fit and finish are excellent . 
One last comment , the dis-assembley / assembly is a little tricky at first - as others noted , follow the instructions carefully as far as mag. in mag. out - after a time or two it becomes a breeze. I kept forgetting to have the mag. in for the necessary trigger pull during the assemb;y process and that won't get it . 
Looking forward to getting ta know you all ...
Six


----------



## John Fox (May 24, 2006)

*Ruger 22's*

I have a Mark I pistol, two Mark II's and a 10/22 and don't have problems even though they don't get cleaned often.


----------



## JJB (Dec 27, 2006)

my 1022 custom has only jammed a couple times out one about 1200 rounds through it..... one way to help cut down on 1022 jams is to get a volquartsen exact edge extractor and send your bolt to randy at CPC along with $55 to have it reworked..... it's well worth the money....... also 1022s seem to loosen up and run better the more you shoot em....... takes a little bit to get some of them broken in............


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

Some have touched on the possible real problem......your ammo.

I don't care how much you spend on the ammo, if it has a soft lead nose, .22 pistols that are touchy will not shoot it reliably.

You must make sure your ammo is of the "COPPER CLAD" type bullets......... and with a good velocity, of course.

Also ammo that has that stupid Waxy covering on the bullet, will cause problems after just a few rounds. I don't know if the company that use to apply this " lubicant" still does it ......but check your ammo.

Next thing to look at are the magazines............ if you are trying to diagnose a problem , Please stick with good or even buy a new Factory Magazine. Can't tell you how many times a magazine has gone bad, without any noticable provocation.


JF.


----------



## rman (Sep 25, 2006)

I have a Mark II Target will a bull barrel. I bought it right after they came out. It has had countless thousands of rounds through it. I usually shoot CCI solids or hp's through it and it never malfunctions. As someone else mentioned, non-plated bullets, or low velocity target ammo may cause some problems in some guns. Mine wouldn't feed Federal's cheapo Wally World special stuff with a Ram Line plastic magazine, but even they work well with the factory mags in my gun.


----------



## jimmie (Feb 10, 2007)

Usually a stovepipe is a magazine lip problem. The lip is not holding the cartridge down long enough. But, the chip could be causing the nose of the cartridge to jump. I've had several mkII's and a standard pistol(mkI) and never any problems with factory mags.


----------



## cation (Dec 7, 2007)

Well, I just got my second gun a MKIII .22/45 w/ 4" bull barrel. It's brand spakin new and never fired (except for test fire at factory). I'm excited as hell to shoot it, but after buying some .22 remington subsonic hollow point ammo and trying to cycle it through the gun it jams EVERY time. I'm using the two factory mags that came with the gun. The ammo was cheap, but I bought a lot of it thinking the gun could take it no problem. This is definitely NOT a good first impression. I'm going to go try some ball point stuff w/ copper coated tips, but if that jams too I'm going to dump the gun for sure... I hope I didn't waste my money here. 

My observations would indicate that the magazines aren't feeding the ammo correctly. It seems that the cartridge that is on top doesn't like to angle up like it should and rams right into the edge of the ramp when you attempt to cock it. Hopefully some different ammo will yield better results, but so far I'm not impressed with this thing and debating on whether or not I should bring it back to the store for a return. 

Any comments or recommendations? :smt023


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*ditch*

spacedoggy: Sir; go to see the 'Bullseye' at GunTalk on line. When it comes to Rugers .22's with pictures and a good understanding. If he cant help; throw it in the ditch. 
Follow up before you chuck them.


----------



## Liko81 (Nov 21, 2007)

spacedoggy said:


> I'm think of getting a Marlin that has the feeding tube under the barrel.


Do not, I repeat, DO NOT use tube-mag 22s. You will have more feed failures and other mag-related issues than with any other loading mechanism. They're OK for shotguns, but those shotguns have harder springs and you must still make absolutely sure the mag is clear before working on one. I have personally witnessed a tube-fed cause a potentially deadly situation that would not have happened with a more positively-feeding mag design.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Liko81 said:


> Do not, I repeat, DO NOT use tube-mag 22s. You will have more feed failures and other mag-related issues than with any other loading mechanism.


That will be interesting news to my tube-fed Marlin Model 60, which after tens of thousands of rounds is *much* more reliable than my daughter's 10/22.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Mike Barham said:


> That will be interesting news to my tube-fed Marlin Model 60, which after tens of thousands of rounds is *much* more reliable than my daughter's 10/22.


I agree. Dad has a old Winchester .22 with a tubular magazine, and it runs great. My .22 is a Browning lever-action, but tube fed all the same. I love tube magazines just for sheer capacity and elegance.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> U guys are scaring me about my decision to buy a Ruger soon.


Ship,
My Buck Mark has been great. Shoot nothing but cheapy 550 round boxes of Walmart ammo. A few failures to fire, but all the ammo, not the gun. I did have a few failures to go to battery the first time I cleaned it, then shot it, but I think it was MY re-assembly issues. It's much more complex than a Walther or XD to strip and clean. I took it back apart,and ressemble it. No problems.

That said, I put an old "beater" 1X20 Tasco pitol scope on top, and it shoots quarter-size groups at 25yds. (My Fiance's son used the scope on a pistol-grip mount as a "gun" for 2 years around the house at age 10... 5 years ago, hunting zombies. Says a lot for Tasco durabability!!!) I'm swapping out the barrel for a 10" Tactical Solutions after X-Mas, and upgrading the scope. I want dime-size groups at 25yds. I'll post the pic...

Jeff


----------



## neophyte (Aug 13, 2007)

*touch up*

Shipwreck: I have 1/2+ dozen Rugers; anything might need touching up. 
10-22 will prove to be a compliment to your 'herd'
Check with Rimfire central. Check with GunTalk online: 10-22 is highly thought of along with Marlin and Savage.


----------

